# old guys.. how to tell injury from soreness from exercise?



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

I have had a shoulder injury and knee problems in the past...

when I exercise now I'm quite paranoid about little pains that occur... when I first started having shoulder problems my dr. was all "no pain no gain" however there was actually a tear and it resulted in quite bad tendonitis and physical therapy and time aware from fitness that has resulted in weight gain I have yet to undo.. 

blah blah... I have been left quite concerned about any pains that start while at the gym / biking ..etc.. Not quite sure how to tell what is normal and what is a warning to STOP DOING THAT?


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Being or getting sore after a first few workouts when just getting into it is the only thing I'd consider somewhat normal. You are describing something different.
Does the gym or any fitness place you have access to have mentors or trainers ? I'd try to scope out the fitness experts who deal with that stuff all the time and the many various types and ages or conditions of their clients. I can imagine them being a better resource of general questions like that as to what's normal and what is't. It may be you are over-doing or repeating something that's antagonized and some tips by the experts may find you are bringing it on yourself. You'd be in a better position to demonstrate what actions cause the pain. A Doc that says NO PAIN NO GAIN might be generally correct if X-ray , MRI or other background tests were done but it sounds like you may not have confidence in that Doctor. If you are ever headed for rehab or therapy, those folks know a thing or two also. Might be a good thing to go check out. If the/a Doc can refer you, it may not be much out of pocket either. At least get a consult.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

It's like pornography, to paraphrase a SCOTUS justice. I can't define it, but I know it when I download it!
I just know when my body is sore Vs. when it's injured.
Usually soreness is a continuous dull pain that occurs while using a specific muscle group that usually diminishes, for me, as I warm up and an injury is a sharp pain under the same circumstances, that yells, "stop it"!


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Yep to the above. Anything that happens actually during lifting or riding (as opposed to hours later) may not be an injury per se, but it's coming mighty close. And whatever provoked it probably should not be repeated.


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

Having led a full contact life.
This is my yardstick for injuries.

Any injury that does NOT get better w/time.
Needs to be seen by MD.

I go to Chiro for most pain, CMT for muscle problems.
When in doubt, ice it!

20 years of Martial Arts has taught me something about injuries! Eek

R


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Some pain until you get your range of motion back is normal.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

atarione said:


> ...my dr. was all "no pain no gain" ...


That saying refers specifically to muscle fatigue pain, not acute or something is wrong pain. Muscle fatigue pain starts toward the end of a strenuous exercise and immediately stops when you do. Delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS) that can happen as a result of increasing your workout intensity comes on 24-48 hours later and can last for a day or two.

That doc was wack saying it in reference to your situation. In most all cases, if you feel pain in a joint, stop, as stressing it will further the injury. The exception is when doing specific exercises under the supervision of a physical therapist.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

That's a good question...there's lots of variables including pain threshold. Most of us who have been active for years have had a surgery or two (or three...or four...). As I've gotten older (59 now) I feel those more and more when I get up in the morning or sit for a long time. It hurts but I know it's not injured. I just need to 'walk it off' or stretch and it goes away. I try to take a few minutes to loosen those areas up before a ride. I've learned to mange the pain of my previous injuries (shoulders, ankle, knees) so I don't typically worry too much about it during a ride. Sometimes they hurt a little, sometimes they feel great. If it's a new and different kind of pain I take notice. 

I tend to focus on the new and different pains. For example, I've had a back strain before and it's no fun. Sometimes my lower back will tighten up on a longer, aggressive ride on a hot day so I stop and stretch it out once or twice to make sure I get back to the truck without a new injury. 

I like to get in 3 rides/week but there are times I need to take a longer break when things are barking more than usual. I would rather do that and give it a couple days than push it and regret it.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

thanx everyone.... well sooo.. I recently joined a gym for basically the 1st time.. I have previously been active but not really a gym guy... unfortunately.. while riding (climbs / bunny hops.. basically anything that puts strain on my left shoulder) and going to the gym I have been frequently getting a sharp pain in my shoulder.. which kind of sucks..

I am currently trying to find a new dr... and I guess checking with my insurance about orthopedics.. insurance just changed so i'm not quite clear if i need a referral or not..


----------

